# Wifi Calling on Custom ROMs



## stinkycheese (Jun 5, 2012)

Does the T-Mobile wi-fi calling work on any custom roms?

I am not sure how this would work on AOKP or Cyanogenmod.

Thanks


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Trickdroid is kind of a custom rom with wifi calling. Have to stay 4.1.2 for now. No custom rom 4.2.2 will work with it until t mobile releases the update.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn they need to hurry. 

Sent from my HTC One using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Please post general questions about ROMs in the general section. The Development section is for ROMs and kernels only.


----------

